# Google Voice having issues?



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Just tested this with a few of my co-workers and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing the issue here.
GV= Google Voice
NGV= NOT Google Voice

GV to GV = Recipient sees sender GV #
GV to NGV = Recipient sees sender random #

Is this a new feature or did they break something recently?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

On a related note.. I lost a shit ton of my gMail too..... WTF happened??


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Google had a short outage this morning. http://blog.cloudflare.com/why-google-went-offline-today-and-a-bit-about


----------

